# Well after 2 years Im finally painting again.



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

quite impressive


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I like the color combos.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Power dive minnows, I'll bet half the guys here have never seen one.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to see you back at it!


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Felt good to throw some paint around!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking good buddy! Glad you are getting back to it again.


----------

